# أي من هؤلاء الثلاثة ..يمكنك الإستغناء عنه لمدة أسبوع ؟؟



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

_في حياتنا..يوجد العديد من وسائل التكنولوجيا الكثيرة.._
_ التي تربطنا بالآخر .._
_ منها :_


_ الانترنت :_




_ ..._






_ أو الـ جوال :_



_ ..._





_ أو التلفزيون_



_ ..._

_ ايهما تستغني عنه وتحذفه لـ مدة اسبوع من حياتك_
_ وايهما لا تستطيع الاستغناااء عنه ؟_​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

انا بحب الثلاثة جدا بس لو اضطريت

احذف التلفزيون لانى ممكن اتفرج عليه على النت هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه يا ناصحه انتي ههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2011)

*انا تمان بحب التلاتة
اللى ممكن استغنى عنه التليفزيون لانى مش اوى بتفرج عليه
وبعديه الفون لانى ممكن احكى مع اصحابى عالنت*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

تمام يا ديدي

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن استغني علي النت و تليفزيون*
*واجيب جوال بيلم كل ده وبكده 3*1 هههههه*
*بصي هو كل وقت وليه الوسيلة بتاعته*
*بس خلااااااااااص علي راي شعبولا ههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه معاكي حق لكل وقت ليه اللي يناسبه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

_



			التلفزيون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_​ 
_ممكن استغنى عنه شهور مش اسبوع بس _
_لكن الانترنت والتليفون مهمين _
_بس اقدر استغنى كمان عن الانترنت لمده اسبوع _
_بس بيكون فى تليفون بيعرفنى اخر الاخبار _
_لانى لازم اكون متواجد على الانترنت بصفه يوميه _
_لمتابعه شىء خاص  _
_شكرا ليكى يا روزى_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2011)

الكل ما   عدا النت
هههههههههههههه
سهلة  
بتحلل مكان   الجميع


----------



## elamer1000 (12 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *انا تمان بحب التلاتة
> اللى ممكن استغنى عنه التليفزيون لانى مش اوى بتفرج عليه
> وبعديه الفون لانى ممكن احكى مع اصحابى عالنت*​




*معاك 

+++
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن استغنى عن التلفزيون*
*البقية صعب وخاصة النت*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الكل ما   عدا النت
> هههههههههههههه
> سهلة
> بتحلل مكان   الجميع



هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *معاك
> 
> +++
> *​




ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 فبراير 2011)

اكيد طبعا التليفزيون


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## besm alslib (16 فبراير 2011)

*انا عني فيي استغنى عن الكل*

*النت كنت من فتره صايره مدمنته وكان صعب علي كتير ابعد عنه بس هلا نشكر الرب يعني بدخل بس بمزاجي لهيك فيني ابعد عنه عادي*

*والتلفزيون نفس الشي انا متعوده عليه كتير لانه بيسليني وخصوصا لاني هون لحالي تماما بس النت خلاني ابعد عنه وصار عندي عادي وما كتير بهتم اله*


*اما الموبايل ياااااا ريت  بيرتاح راسي شوي ههههههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبت قلبي على الموضوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

تسلميلي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

انقطع النت اسبوع وعشنا مش حنموت


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2011)

*التلاته 
مع بعض 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن جدا استغنى عن التلاتة بالعكس هريحونى كتييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## كوك (20 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن  الحياه تتغير صح لو  استغنى عنهم كلهم وانا مش طالب شيئ منهم *

*لان الحياه مش  الانترنت أو الـ جوال أو التلفزيون *

*الحياه احسن بكتير مع المسيح*

*وانا عايز المسيح*

*شكرا يا روزى *

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## محب مايكل (20 فبراير 2011)

من السهل ان استغني عن الجوال والتلفزيون

اما الانترنت فانا مدمن عليه منذ 2001


----------



## tamav maria (20 فبراير 2011)

انا اتمني استغني عن التليفون
لانه دوشني طول اليوم
يعني كده مليون تليفون يوميا
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمره


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *التلاته *​
> *مع بعض *​


 

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ممكن جدا استغنى عن التلاتة بالعكس هريحونى كتييييييييييييييير ​*


 
نورتي يا سندريلا


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ممكن الحياه تتغير صح لو استغنى عنهم كلهم وانا مش طالب شيئ منهم *​
> 
> *لان الحياه مش الانترنت أو الـ جوال أو التلفزيون *​
> *الحياه احسن بكتير مع المسيح*​
> ...


 

ربنا يرشدك يا كوك

نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> من السهل ان استغني عن الجوال والتلفزيون
> 
> اما الانترنت فانا مدمن عليه منذ 2001


 

ميرسي ليك يا محب

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> انا اتمني استغني عن التليفون
> لانه دوشني طول اليوم
> يعني كده مليون تليفون يوميا
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ياقمره


 

ههههههههه ربنا يعينك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## Maroo Magdi (24 يونيو 2011)

انا ممكن استغنى عن الموبايل والتلفزيون لكن الانترنت صعب


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2011)

*التلفزيون طبعا ولا ليه اى 60 لزمة فى الزمن ده و ممكن كمان استغنى عن الموبايل مش بحب الرغى فيه 
مجرد تضيع وقت مش اكتر
*


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2011)

_أو التلفزيون_
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *التلفزيون طبعا ولا ليه اى 60 لزمة فى الزمن ده و ممكن كمان استغنى عن الموبايل مش بحب الرغى فيه
> مجرد تضيع وقت مش اكتر
> *




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> _أو التلفزيون_
> ​




ميرسي يا سوسو 

نورتي


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يونيو 2011)

*اللي ممكن استغني عليه هو الجوال*
*بس النت والتلفزيون مستحيييييييييييييييل *
*ههههههههه *


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*النت ...لأني مجربتها لهالشغلة و ماما حارمتني منو شهر بحالو لأني عم التهي عن دراستي ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر لمرورك الجميل


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*تصدقى كله ... !!

+ بس هشيل هم موضوع وجبة روحية يومية مين هيضيف التاملات الروحية كل يوم ههههههههه*


----------



## نيفين جمال (26 يونيو 2011)

انا ممكن استغني عن التليفزيون لفتره طويله اوي ممكن شهور والنت كمان بس مش اوي ياعني لكن الموبايل لا​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

كلها أشياء مهمه فى حياتنا
لا نقدر مع التقدم أن نستغنى عن شيئ
بل نريد زياده
لكن
أن لم يوجد شيئ للظروف .... مش مشكله
مثلما حدث قريبا فى قطع النت فى الثوره​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

_*انا بحب الثلاثه وجات عليا فترة  وحذتهم كلهم*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*عاوزين اسائلة برا المنهج*_
_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## fredyyy (26 يونيو 2011)

*رأي *
*المحمول والنت *
*إسلوب تواصل تقدر تفيد من خلاله وُتؤثر *
*لكن التليفزيون قوة إفساد لا ُتضبط ولا تستطيع إصلاح ما يُفسده *​


----------



## مسرة (26 يونيو 2011)

*التلفزيون حلو بس سهل الاستغناء عنو*
*و بعدو يجي الموبايل *
*بس مستحيل النت مستحيل هههه*


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يونيو 2011)

ممكن الاستغناء عنهم وامور كثيره وبسهوله 
 وليس فقط اسبوع بل فتره غير محدوده
 لان دائما البديل موجود


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*انا ممكن استغنى عن التليفزيون لانى مش بتفرج قووووى علية لو عايزة اى حاجة بحملها من النت وومكن استغنى عن النت بس مش كتيييييير يعنى لو اسبوع مفيش مشكلة خالص *
*ما انا معايا موبايل وهشغل النت علية ههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر دايما اسئلتك جميلة زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تصدقى كله ... !!
> 
> + بس هشيل هم موضوع وجبة روحية يومية مين هيضيف التاملات الروحية كل يوم ههههههههه*




هههههههههه يبقي اختارت النت

ميرسي جدا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

نيفين جمال قال:


> انا ممكن استغني عن التليفزيون لفتره طويله اوي ممكن شهور والنت كمان بس مش اوي ياعني لكن الموبايل لا​



ميرسي يا نيفين

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> كلها أشياء مهمه فى حياتنا
> لا نقدر مع التقدم أن نستغنى عن شيئ
> بل نريد زياده
> لكن
> ...




شكرا يا استاذي لمرور حضرتك المميز


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*انا بحب الثلاثه وجات عليا فترة  وحذتهم كلهم*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*عاوزين اسائلة برا المنهج*_
> _*هههههههه*_​




هههههههههههه حاضر يا استاذ جون من عنينا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *رأي *
> *المحمول والنت *
> *إسلوب تواصل تقدر تفيد من خلاله وُتؤثر *
> *لكن التليفزيون قوة إفساد لا ُتضبط ولا تستطيع إصلاح ما يُفسده *​




الف شكر لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *التلفزيون حلو بس سهل الاستغناء عنو*
> *و بعدو يجي الموبايل *
> *بس مستحيل النت مستحيل هههه*




تمام

ميرسي ليكي يا مسرة

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن الاستغناء عنهم وامور كثيره وبسهوله
> وليس فقط اسبوع بل فتره غير محدوده
> لان دائما البديل موجود




شكرا ليكي يا هشام

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا ممكن استغنى عن التليفزيون لانى مش بتفرج قووووى علية لو عايزة اى حاجة بحملها من النت وومكن استغنى عن النت بس مش كتيييييير يعنى لو اسبوع مفيش مشكلة خالص *
> *ما انا معايا موبايل وهشغل النت علية ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر دايما اسئلتك جميلة زيك*​




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يونيو 2011)

لا تلفزيون ولا نت ياروزه 

اما الموبايل ماينفعش الدنيا كلها تتعطل بالنسبالي 


موضوع جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا بوب

نورت الموضوع


----------

